# Aster BR 9f build



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,


I'll start the build thread here again,


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Never mind Tony, don't be put-off by the change in Forum. Please keep us up to date with your 9F build with photosand tips. I am hearing of several succesful builds in the UK now, so don't get left behind!


Andrew


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, 

I don't see any text, but I know my eyes aren't that bad! 

Shad just informed us that all the old topics can be linked now. Why not try one of the new build logs in the features menu? If your familiar with blogging format, which is easy, it will be a cinch to do.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony


There is a great Youtube movie of a kit built Aster Black 9F (awaiting decals) . Posted by Markus Neeser in Switzerland.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RRoHzTUo0Y


 


AsterUK


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,


I will post some more pictures very shortly the 9f is nearly ready for an air run


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Frames fitted together perfectly the instructions tell you to place them on a sheet of glass while fastening the cross braces so everything is true and square.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

After fitting the steam cylinders to the frames the next is the guide bars these have to run very smoothly so a little fettling needed to be done


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

The wheels are already made up I only needed to fit the weights to each wheel dop the springs into the horn blockes and fit them into place fixing with plates  very nice.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

The wheels are already made up I only had to place the springs into the horn blocks and fix them in place making sure each wheel set is in the correct location  very nice.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, looks very promising indeed. Keep up the good work.


Anyione interested in seeing how other folks are getting on with the kit should look at


http://www.asterhobbies.co.uk/pages/models/9F.htm


and page down to see a kit built Evening Star running after Christmas.


AsterUK


----------



## greyhound (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi, 

Markus Neeser's kit built ASTER 9F had the maiden run last weekend at the layout of the Swiss Group in Wiggertal. 

*http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5RRoHzTUo0Y* 

Seems to have decent pulling performance. 

Regards 
Joachim


----------



## greyhound (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi, 

the link to Youtube is not working. Try this one instead : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RRoHzTUo0Y 

or search for: ASTER 9F maiden run 

Regards 

Joachim


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,


Aster UK have already posted the 'Youtube' video earlier on in the thread.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

A very nice forward and reverse mechanism in the picture it's set up for nautral


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

Been busy with the Aster I have got to the stage for the air test more pics of the build up to it, the axle pump


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, glad to see some progress. I was thinking you had fallen asleep at your work bench!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif

Andrew


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Andrew,

No not fell asleep, in fact burning the midnight oil the engine is nearly finished just had a problem with AOL not letting me post here on the forum I have been trying for days and it still does'nt so now I have to close AOL and use internet explorer /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif

I have many pictures to post and I must say that 9F is a beauty but boy are there some parts to put on 

Tony


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of the running gear on and the super heater tubes note it's been blanked off for the air test


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm about 20 years behind all you 9F builders. This D51 kit is from 1986, it's quite amazing how different the engineering is in that 20 years. I've built a stack of Asters and this is by far the most difficult. The chassis was very challenging. The cylinders don't register or lock to the frame, so it was a long process of fitting, tightening, adjusting to get everything lined up so that the crosshead guides, etc. were all running free. The brake rigging fouls the siderods and required some extra fiing and fitting. The running board framework ran afoul of itself, and the instructions were backwards for mounting the crossframes and running gear hangers. The tender parts just didn't line up. Fortunately the shell finishes out beautifully, but everything mounted to it is a custom fit. The backhead plumbing is a complicated arrangement, thank heavens it held pressure on the first go! It sounds like I am complaining, not so! It's nice to have a good challenge.  It's quite amazing to see how this one goes together versus recently engineered models. I ran it on the test stand last night and it runs great. I had the chassis running evenly on 3 psi air, and it paid off under steam. I have one nasty leak in the steam pipe to cylinder saddle inside the smokebox, but I can get in there and fix that easily. I'll prove it out one more time, then finish up all the details. Too much fun. Wish I could take it for a few laps at D'head...

-Richard


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have just noticed on the Aster (UK) site that all 'EVENING STAR' 9f's are sold out factory built and kits /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif boy is that there best seller yet it was only launched about 8 weeks ago, they do have some Black kits left but I imagine very few.

Tony


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

All boiler backhead fittings on and stainless firebox lagged and fitted.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tony
 
Your 9F kit build is looking good. May I suggest you paint the lower part of the Stainless Steel firebox with some heatproof black paint? In the finished loco the firebox can be seen in shiny metal. Painting it black will make it less obvious.
 
From your earlier post Tony, I can confirm that the green ‘Evening Star’ version is completely sold out in the UK in record time. Yes we still have the black kits but they are going fast too.


AsterUK


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

The 9F is the best Aster I've built so far - I've yet to have the chance to run them 'in anger' as I've just moved up to Washington State and don't yet have a track, but they run well on rollers. The build was great and very straightforward and I'm pleased to see a return to earlier form of instructions and drawings - after the Berkshire I worried that these were going to get progressively dumbed down. Thanks Andrew and I look forward to your next project!


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

They look very nice , the Green one already a collectors piece I bet not too long the Black one as well.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Outer casing on she's now looking like a 9f


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fully clad.  not to much to finish the engine now.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Robert for your kind words about the Aster BR 9F Evening Star. This loco has been a storming success in the UK and it’s good to know that overseas customers have enjoyed building the kits and running their finished locos too.
 
Although Aster has been a business for me for the last 10 years, I am really a model steam train nut just like the rest of the guys here on the MLS Live Steam forum! The privilege I have is to work with Aster Hobby Co to bring these superb scale models to an appreciative audience.
 
The guys in Yokohama are always delighted to hear that their efforts are being appreciated. With each new creation the Aster engineers seek to bring new ideas and greater accuracy and performance to their models. It also makes my day to know that our efforts are enjoyed by fellow enthusiasts all around the World.
 
As long as our loyal customers keep buying them, then the guys at Aster will keep making them!


----------

